
PHP 7 Released - legierski
https://github.com/php/php-src/releases/tag/php-7.0.0
======
trm42
PHP 7 makes life a lot better for PHP devs in many ways but one awesome thing
is it obsoletes bunch of out-of-date tutorials by finally removing the old
Mysql extension \o/

[http://php.net/manual/en/migration70.removed-exts-
sapis.php](http://php.net/manual/en/migration70.removed-exts-sapis.php)

I actually met a young aspiring web developer who still learned DB-access with
mysql_* functions. I urged him to switch to a sane framework like Laravel. Oh
boy he was happy in a month and learned bunch of best practices quickly.

~~~
Scarblac
I am an experienced programmer but I've only touched PHP a few times, years
ago. What are the best books or tutorials to get an overview of _modern_ PHP?

~~~
ryan-allen
I think the question is why should you bother with PHP at all? It had its time
in the history of the web but that time has passed, long, long ago.

~~~
Scarblac
Wordpress alone runs 25%+ of all websites. PHP's time is clearly still now.

I probably won't bother with PHP, but it can't hurt to keep my idea of what
it's like up to date.

It's only technology, no need to be fanatical about it.

~~~
shadowmint
To be fair, don't just down vote the parent comment because your don't like
someone bashing php; it's a pretty reasonable question to ask.

Most people don't actually _know_ that php powers such a large portion of the
internet, because globally there's waning interest in php
([http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/PHP.ht...](http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/PHP.html))
and it's generally dreaded by developers
([http://stackoverflow.com/research/developer-
survey-2015#tech...](http://stackoverflow.com/research/developer-
survey-2015#techSuper-dreaded)).

In all seriousness, why _would_ you get into php at this point?

Do you want to go and work for Wordpress.com? (I mean, heck, they're building
node sites now ([https://developer.wordpress.com/2015/11/23/the-story-
behind-...](https://developer.wordpress.com/2015/11/23/the-story-behind-the-
new-wordpress-com/\))).

Are there really that many php jobs floating around?

I'm certainly not seeing it.

There are a tonne of 1-click-wordpress-for-$10 companies out there, making $10
websites using it... sure, and certainly, plenty of people use it as a blog;
but is there really a professional path for a php developer?

There's no where near the interest in it that there is in engineers using say,
java or C#, or heck, even javascript.

I mean, I'm totally down with looking up composer and php classes if you're
curious to see what 'modern' php is like, but I certainly couldn't come up
with a good reason to do it other than curiosity.

~~~
spdionis
Honestly I see more (well paid) php offerings than other rogramming languages.
And most of it is not wordpress work.

~~~
shadowmint
Pretty much every job seeker website disagrees with this assertion...

...but to be fair, international sites may not reflect local conditions in
your particular area.

In mine, I see virtually no php related jobs.

Still, stats show it as roughly 1/5 as 'in demand' as C# or java, generally.

~~~
spdionis
Probably large part of it is an America vs Europe thing.

------
Flimm
PHP 7 new features: [http://php.net/manual/en/migration70.new-
features.php](http://php.net/manual/en/migration70.new-features.php)

------
ausjke
Been learning php on and off for a while, happy to see this release is out.
Most likely I will use PHP for my future projects instead of the alternatives.

Languages are learning from each other these days, the new PHP definitely
benefited from this trend and is actively evolving itself, which is the major
reason I'm to stick with it.

Some PHP developers recommended nodejs over PHP for the future to me, after a
few experience I feel PHP may be better for long-term maintenance. Renovation
is good, it's just that javascript may have too much of it for me to chew on
nowadays.

Wish there will be a light-weight version of PHP, something like micropython
or Lua, so I can use it on low-end systems when needed. PHP is still very
demanding on resources comparing to other languages, even nodejs can be used
on IoT devices with restricted mem/cpu power.

------
egeozcan
Why do they keep adding global functions like "intdiv"? For example in JS, it
being another language with a similar compatibility burden, they are moving
most of the global functions (like parseInt) to "namespaces" (like
Number.parseInt) while keeping global references there. When I open the docs
(for example, the array functions page[1]), I get frightened by the global
functions which do not seem to share a naming convention on first glance.

disclaimer: I haven't written anything significant with PHP since too many
years.

[1]:
[http://php.net/manual/en/ref.array.php](http://php.net/manual/en/ref.array.php)

~~~
scotty79
When you put stuff in namespaces you need to remember in which namespace it is
(and which library to refrence).

Number.parseInt is not that bad but I'll take to_json() global function
instead of (new
System.Web.Script.Serialization.JavaScriptSerializer()).Serialize() (or was it
Newtonsoft.Json.JsonConvert.SerializeObject()?) any day.

Sure, names of PHP functions look arbitrary and inconsistent but when you know
the name of the function you know everything you need (apart from how to use
it which you can quickly and unambigously check like:
[http://php.net/file_get_contents](http://php.net/file_get_contents) )

~~~
aikah
> Number.parseInt is not that bad but I'll take to_json() global function
> instead of (new
> System.Web.Script.Serialization.JavaScriptSerializer()).Serialize() any day.

It doesn't have to be one or the other.

In fact, array functions could just be under the same static class, like
Array::TheFunction() . It would be acceptable and limit chances of namespace
collision .

~~~
scotty79
> It doesn't have to be one or the other.

Sure there's a spectrum. But even with one level I'm still guessing whether it
was String.toInteger or Integer.toString, or String.parseInt or
Integer.parseInt or Number.parseInt or whatever ... and since I need to check
I don't mind finding out it's a global function named str2int or even int()
that takes whatever.

~~~
jsjohnst
If you have to look it up anyway, what difference does it make if it's a
global or namespaces? If you don't know, you don't know. As such, your point
as stated doesn't counteract why polluting global namespaces is a bad thing.
There are arguments that could be made (PHP VM specific), but "I didn't ever
RTFM and/or retain it" doesn't fly to me personally.

~~~
scotty79
> what difference does it make if it's a global or namespaces?

I feel that it's often easier to remember short unique name like str2int than
long, deceivingly reasonable name like:
System.Web.Script.Serialization.JavaScriptSerializer.Serialize

I agree though that array_uniq is same as Array::uniq

> why polluting global namespaces is a bad thing.

Why is that bad for language wide utility functions?

I though global is bad mostly in your own custom code or you application
specific libraries because it's accessible from everywhere which hides the
dependencies (no to mention global mutable state which makes "action at
distance" prevalent).

~~~
jsjohnst
You love continuing to bring up the Java like example, this discussion however
is about PHP. PHP will _never_ have namespacing nested like that in the base
language, so no point beating that dead horse.

> why is that bad for language wide utility functions?

There's a handful of reasons, but one important one is backwards compatibility
with existing codebases (naming collisions).

------
RohithMeethal
I wish every PHP developer would reread the docs and start using new features
available instead of just continuing with what they know already just because
it works. And of course if there was any way to remove all those old tutorials
out there.

~~~
venomsnake
And every php developer would wish that suddenly all php in the world upgrades
to v7. We are years away from 7 having a big penetration in the ecosystem. And
years more till it hits enterprise.

~~~
longwave
The performance improvements along with the support policy should hopefully
encourage many sites to move to PHP 7 within a year; PHP 5.6 will be
unsupported in 8 months (though it will receive security fixes for another
year).

~~~
jay-saint
Unfortunately several of the most popular PHP based platforms will be stuck
using PHP 5.9 or older for some time. Magento just recently in version 1.9
added support for PHP 5.6. There are still an allarming number of Drupal 6
based sites out there in large scale production that have trouble supporting
PHP > 5.4

The recent releases of Magento 2.0 and Drupal 8.0 should help move more sites
to modern versions of PHP, but there is a lot of work still to be done on
contrib modules to get full functionality out of M2 and D8

------
longwave
The performance improvements in this release will hopefully encourage people
to upgrade, even if the new features don't. Common PHP applications run
70%-100% faster on PHP 7 than they did on PHP 5.6, comparable with or better
than HHVM.

~~~
Kartificial
That sounds amazing, do you have any sources / benchmarks to back this up?

~~~
monk_e_boy
[https://kinsta.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/hhvm-
php7-benc...](https://kinsta.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/hhvm-
php7-benchmark.jpg)

------
lsaferite
I was so excited when I saw this post. Then I realized it's another 'too
early' post claiming the tag == release. It's not released until it happens on
the PHP site. This is just a tag in the repo. Sure, it likely won't change
now, but it could.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
It's not uncommon for released to be re-tagged, too.

~~~
feld
and if you do this you deserve to burn in a fiery pit for being a bad bad bad
release manager

If you tag a commit you better stick to your guns and never change it. You
can't just re-tag or re-roll your releases because you found a bug. Bugs
happen. Increment your version number, cut/tag a new release, and move on. You
will never have a perfect release. Ever.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Tagging a PHP release doesn't mean finalising it. That's when the tarballs go
up and the email goes out.

~~~
wtetzner
Yes, but moving a tag is very bad. A tag is meant to be an immutable pointer
into a repo.

If you create a php-7.0.0 tag, and you find a bad bug, then make a new tag,
either php-7.0.1, or since you might still want to call the release PHP 7.0.0,
maybe name it php-7.0.0-bugfix1 or something.

------
DigitalSea
Probably one of the biggest releases since 5 in my opinion. Scalar and return
type declarations being added in are a couple of massive additions. For a
language that used to cop a lot of flak, PHP sure has grown to become a mature
and quite decent language.

~~~
maweki
by copying all the python features :D

~~~
humbertomn
I would rather see both teams working together for one single language :) I
wrote a little about it here [http://goo.gl/XFR2Xt](http://goo.gl/XFR2Xt)

~~~
jacquesm
That will never happen.

~~~
humbertomn
I know, but... "I just think those pointless discussions of languageA vs
LanguageB are infinite loops and languageA + LanguageB would make both sides
evolve faster and the whole community would gain in the end."

~~~
Moru
Once upon a time it was Atari/Amiga and before that it was a bunch of other
smaller computers... Now it's languages and the arguments sounds just the
same.

------
allan_s
The scalar and return types are really a great improvement IMHO, I can't wait
for Doctrine to fully support it for code generation.

But one thing which is missing is the nullable types, as currently it's either
you always return a string and you can use scalar typing, or you sometimes
return null and you can't use it (which I'm okay with)

[https://wiki.php.net/rfc/nullable_types](https://wiki.php.net/rfc/nullable_types)
[https://github.com/php/php-src/pull/1045](https://github.com/php/php-
src/pull/1045)

With this, it will permit to have even better static analysis "a la" HHVM/hack
(i.e detecting that you haven't check for is_null in your code

------
cdnsteve
I'm actually excited for this release!

\- Type declarations (this is a HUGE move forwards).

\- Grouped use statements, not sure if I like how that looks

\- ?? will shorten statements

\- Anonymous classes seem a bit odd looking to me

\- Unserialize filter is a nice security bump

Anxious to try it out and see the speed improvements I've been hearing about
too.

~~~
mjrpes
Anonymous classes are very cool and have a lot of potential uses, which are
mentioned at the bottom of the RFC:

[https://wiki.php.net/rfc/anonymous_classes](https://wiki.php.net/rfc/anonymous_classes)

------
datashovel
The one thing I'd love to see is a native concurrency story with PHP. I'd put
my vote in specifically to have Communicating Sequential Processes. I think
that feature alone would take the language to another level. I know they've
got stream_select, et al. and I've really enjoyed pecl event, reactphp, and of
course there's HackLang's Async / Await if you want to convert, but having
some modern / native constructs would be nice to have. Does anyone know if
that's on the horizon?

~~~
debacle
PHP has pthreads which are slowly becoming a real thing. There are a few
relatively non-minor stumbling blocks in the way, but I imagine that it'll be
only 12-18 months between when it can be a priority and when it'll be part of
PHP. I expect you'll be able to do true concurrency in PHP in the next ~3
years.

~~~
datashovel
Ah yes, thanks for reminding me. I do recall coming across this project in the
past, but never followed its progress. For some reason I decided against
exploring further. I think it may have been disclaimers that stated it was
still experimental (even though pecl had it listed as stable).

------
defenestration
Congratulations to the PHP community with this milestone!

I wonder if people who switched to HHVM, will start using PHP again. HHVM has
offered much faster performance than previous versions of PHP. The speed of
PHP 7 is at par with HHVM.

~~~
mtbcoder
I may be wrong, but I would assume most teams/individuals who made the
decision to implement HHVM did so to use Hack and all of its features.

------
motiejus
OK, great! Clicking the main page[1], see the top of README:

"build error".

Wait, what? You just released it, it should definitely work! Clicking that
icon[2], checking the failed build[3]:

ERROR: no certificate subject alternative name matches

requested host name `pear.php.net'.

To connect to pear.php.net insecurely, use `--no-check-certificate'.

Really? See what's in [http://pear.php.net/](http://pear.php.net/)

> The server running pear.php.net had a fatal hard disk failure and gets
> replaced by a new machine this week. Until the new machine is setup, this
> page is up to let you continue installing PEAR packages via the PEAR
> installer.

In 2015? Cool.

Connecting to the https website ...

% openssl s_client -connect pear.php.net:443 ... Certificate chain 0
s:/CN=mail.cweiske.de

So you're using CN=mail.cweiske.de for pear.php.net. I don't even know what to
say.. Well, happy hacking!

[1]: [https://github.com/php/php-src](https://github.com/php/php-src) [2]:
[https://travis-ci.org/php/php-src](https://travis-ci.org/php/php-src) [3]:
[https://travis-ci.org/php/php-src/jobs/94372493](https://travis-
ci.org/php/php-src/jobs/94372493)

~~~
jhall1468
> In 2015? Cool.

Do you actually think there's a point in time where mechanical hard drives are
going to last forever? If so I have a bridge to sell you.

~~~
nkantar
I'd wager it's commentary on the lack of redundancy that would allow such an
important resource to be unavailable.

Hard disks fail, but if you're hosting something important on them, you might
want more than one (to grossly oversimplify things).

------
sarciszewski
The feature I'm most excited about is the availability of a simple, sane, and
correct CSPRNG:

    
    
        string random_bytes(int $numBytes);
        int random_int(int $min, int $max);
    

If you want to use this interface in a project that needs to be compatible
with PHP 5, there's always
[https://github.com/paragonie/random_compat](https://github.com/paragonie/random_compat)

------
captn3m0
Have been waiting for this anxiously. I've been running a few test builds on
it occasionally, but its nice to have the guarantee to shift prod systems to
it.

New Features list is at [https://secure.php.net/manual/en/migration70.new-
features.ph...](https://secure.php.net/manual/en/migration70.new-features.php)

My favorite is scalar typehinting by far.

------
almsgiver
A tag is not a release, it should be officially released tomorrow.

~~~
agbonghama
What could go wrong after a tag? To me, a tag is a release.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
The tag could change.

------
samuell
To me, PHP is still interesting, because of the ProcessWire CMS/CMF [1], which
is basically the next best thing afte sliced bread (A generic hierarchical
content structure, with a jquery-inspired PHP template API, giving FULL
flexibility to customize your design and presentation to anything you like ...
even REST apis are just a few lines of code in a template. Add to that dozens
of dozens of extremely nicec features built in, such as automatic thumbnail
resize through API methods such as <img src="{$image->size(90,90)->url}"> ...
and you have something immensely powerful).

[1] [http://processwire.com](http://processwire.com)

------
cdnsteve
Stuff like this hurts:
[https://www.drupal.org/node/2454439](https://www.drupal.org/node/2454439)

~~~
geerlingguy
Of note: that issue has been ongoing for months, and most of the issues that
were found were fixed in PHP core within a few days/weeks. Drupal 8's test
suite even caught one regression that delayed the PHP 7.0.0 final release a
few weeks!

Most modern PHP apps will work on PHP 7.0.0 with little or no extra effort,
but if you have a large legacy app, and haven't ever turned on error logging,
you may need to fix a bunch of deprecated code usage!

------
MrBra
When years ago I started learning Ruby and wanted to use it for the web, my
intention was using it like you do with PHP (simply including it in HTML) but
I got a bit frustrated because all the resources I kept finding showed the
only way of using Ruby in a web context was by using a big framework like
Rails or, by choosing a wrong path and playing with stuff which required a lot
more in depth knowledge that I did not have (and that I didn't want to be
forced to have because I just wanted to focus on app code and experiment).

I only recently discovered [https://github.com/migrs/rack-server-
pages](https://github.com/migrs/rack-server-pages) which allows to simply
shove Ruby in HTML the same way as PHP and as a new Ruby dev could expect to
be able to do. I think this approach makes learning projects simpler, and at
the same has the added value of making people actually learn a lot about those
aspects of HTTP that frameworks keep well hidden under their carpet and that
can help you become a good web developer instead of "simply" a framework user.

Yes for sure, best practices that frameworks implement are there for a reason,
and it's great to have them, but IMHO, this approach has advantages when
learning and could also be seen as an essential step to understand what those
frameworks you will use next are abstracting and why.

IMHO, what still contributes to new generations of devs approaching PHP, is
also its immediateness and simplicity with nothing to do except '<?php' code
'?>' and with this comment I just wanted to give a bit more exposure to the
fact that a similar solution exists for Ruby too, and that it's a bit of a
pity that because of the importance of Rails it got a bit overshadowed.

------
jafingi
It's really a great release! Great work by all the contributors.

------
mei0Iesh
Yay, null coalesce operator! That shortens a lot of common redundancy. When
will there be a FreeBSD port?

------
drakonka
Congratulations and thank you to everybody who has contributed. I've been
running PHP 7 for my hobby project for the last couple of months. The update
was refreshingly painless and I've had zero compatibility troubles so far.

------
ck2
PHP 7 literally cuts the load in half for PHP code which means hundreds of
thousands of servers can either now save power or serve nearly twice the
number of connections.

win-win

almost as fast as hhvm but much easier to adapt

------
jwdunne
I've been anticipating this for a while. Some great additions, especially
scalar type hinting and type hinting on return types. The ability to enable
stricter typing via a directive is also great. It's a shame internals voted
down short-hand syntax for anonymous functions, including implicit closure
over outer scope variables - a function with closures in PHP can get ugly very
fast. Using higher-order functions becomes far more unwieldy.

------
mrmondo
As a person with more of an ops background can someone explain to me why /
when PHP might be a viable language? My experience with hosting PHP apps has
historicity been one of fending off security issues and I think that often in
the past PHP was often a language for designers that didn't have experienced
programming skills, it feels like designers have now shifted to using Node for
this?

~~~
gkwelding
"My experience with hosting PHP apps has historicity been one of fending off
security issues"

Unfortunately PHP seems to have this reputation. It's not so much the language
that is the problem but the people using it. PHP typically had such a low bar
to entry that literally anyone could pick it up and do anything and everything
with it. And quite frankly there were (and still are) a lot of beginner
tutorials out there encouraging people to do very stupid insecure stuff. It
now seems to be an image that stuck.

If you take a look at the OWASP Top 10, and any big data breaches recently,
they are all caused by human error. SQL injection being the major culprit.

~~~
marcosdumay
Not the language?

PHP is the only lasting language where making code that allows SQL injection
is easier than code that forbids it.

PHP includes all the worst practices you'll find on any languages. Javascript
has the eval problem - PHP has it too; Perl have the too fluid type system
where you can't specify anything - PHP too, except that it lacks Perl's
tainted mode; Asp made it easier to create code subject to XSS than code that
isn't and is subject to directory traversal - guess what, PHP copied it... and
the list goes on and on.

This release fixes still some more problems, but PHP will never become a good
language.

~~~
tehbeard
> PHP is the only lasting language where making code that allows SQL injection
> is easier than code that forbids it.

Pretty sure this is true for any language, the key difference is education.
When learning JDBC for example, you're taught to use prepared statements with
params vs. string concatenation.

~~~
jjuhl
It's not just about education. PHP encourages bad practice. The language is
implemented by people who haven't learned from the past 30 years of language
design. It's made available to beginners and presented as "easy" when dealing
with all the gotcha's is everything but. Etc. Sure, you can learn how it works
and a competent person could probably write safe code with it (given enough
time). But it's really a dangerous language, the use of which should be
discouraged. Better alternatives exist.

------
oblio
Can anyone closer to the subject provide some info about this:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/3v4l98/php_7_r...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/3v4l98/php_7_released/cxkazco)?

That comment looks a bit scary if it's true :(

------
timmy_
I use PHP for my freelance work mainly because I have no option on hosting. I
never got the _appeal_ for PHP (besides being cheap to host). All my personal
projects are either done in Python or Node + (Angular, react & now Vue)

Python: PURE elegance

Node: io breeze

PHP: ?

Q: is the "module" system still achieved by dumping file content or is there a
linking system?

~~~
profmonocle
Just curious, why do you have no option on hosting? I got into PHP many years
ago for this exact reason - it was the easiest language to use on low-cost
shared hosting. But these days you can get a decent VPS (where you have root
and can use any language) for $10-$15 a month, which is exactly what I used to
consider "low-cost hosting".

~~~
timmy_
I live in Africa & $10 * 12 = $120/year is way too expensive --- when I say
cheap, I'm talking about $3/month (shared, 20GB bandwidth, 1GB storage, MySQL
/ PgSql)

Hostgator, Godaddy...

~~~
profmonocle
Wow! I wasn't aware shared hosting prices had gone down so much as well, but I
guess they couldn't compete with VPS services otherwise.

------
awalGarg
Great release! I think the BC breaks are all justified :)

And all the shared hosts around still stuck at 5.3 or so, this is your time to
move forward. At least start _offering_ a PHP7 version, if not a straightway
upgrade.

Huge thanks to the internals for their hard work.

------
GigabyteCoin
Are they skipping 6.X releases or something?

The latest release according to php.net [0] is 5.6.15 which come out October
29th of 2015.

[0] [https://secure.php.net/releases/](https://secure.php.net/releases/)

~~~
Jemaclus
For a long time, there was a PHP6 in the works, but then HHVM and Hack came
around and started making PHP6 look bad. There was another fork called PHP-NG,
I believe, which went in a different direction. There was a huge pissing match
in the internals list, and in the end, I think they threw threw out most of
the PHP6 proposals and started fresh. To clear up matters, they skipped PHP6
and called it PHP7.

Don't quote me on that, but that's my understanding of it.

~~~
martin_
The primary reasons for skipping PHP6 were that several books had been
published on what PHP6 was supposed to be (full unicode support, for example),
talks had been given and the original php 6 branch was ultimately ditched. The
full list of reasons are at:
[https://wiki.php.net/rfc/php6](https://wiki.php.net/rfc/php6)

------
adrianmacneil
Given how dependent php is on hosts to upgrade, and how slow php hosts
traditionally move, it would seem that php would benefit from a 7-to-5
transpiler, similar to Babel for JS. Does anything like this exist already?

~~~
giaour
Honestly, bigger PHP sites aren't dependent on hosts but on Linux
distributions for staying up to date. Once there's an AMI of Amazon Linux and
an Ubuntu LTS shipping with PHP7, there should be a huge upswing in adoption.

------
sarciszewski
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10672307](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10672307)

------
sarciszewski
By the way, PHP 7 has been tagged but not yet released.

------
dutchbrit
Cool stuff, PHP 7 looks very promising, especially when it comes to speed. In
some cases even faster than HHVM.

------
jpmw
I left the PHP community years ago, but...but...where is PHP 6? What was the
reason to skip it?

~~~
Acconut
Funnily, there is no PHP 6. While work had begun for this version, it was
later abandoned due to some major issues regarding Unicode handling, as far as
I know. Most of the features already implemented in PHP 6 were shipped in PHP
5.4 and they continued with PHP 7 in order to avoid confusion.

------
josu
What effect will this have on Wordrpess?

~~~
geerlingguy
My best guess it Wordpress will still use it's PHP4-style architecture for
years to come, until it's entirely rewritten in JS at some point.

------
darkhorn
It has not been released yet.

------
gustavofulton
Is it the final release now?

------
jjuhl
Why, ohh why, won't this freak of nature (language) just die :-(

~~~
MAGZine
Because it's actually not bad for anyone who has written PHP 5.4+ with a
modern framework.

Yes.

Good.

~~~
jjuhl
It may solve your immediate problem. But it's dangerous - there are too many
hidden gotchas and situations where you have to know the actual implementation
(which can change) to know what it does. It also breaks a lot of conventions
established by most other languages, so you really have to be really careful
when assuming that "this probably works like I expect" \- you may get nasty
surprises). Ohh and it's pretty slow compared to other languages (like C++,
Lua & Python - just to name a few). And that's not even mentioning the fact
that the people implementing it seem to be a case of the "blind leading the
blind". Just search for how they tried to fix an integer overflow by testing
if "foo>intmax" etc - that's just the tip of the iceberg (who the hell thought
that converting strings to integers before comparing them was a good idea?)
etc etc. Those guys should not be allowed near language design. So yeah; it's
pretty bad.

~~~
MAGZine
Yikes.

PHP's architecture is highly discussed in their mailing lists. If you have
such a problem with the language, why don't you just jump in and show everyone
the light?

I can't believe that you're still talking about things from 2007 or the
horribly outdated fractal of bad design article. It's nearly 2016, do things
not change in tech over the course of 4 years?

~~~
jjuhl
When we are talking about PHP I'd tend towards "no". The only thing I trust
them to do reliably is "fuck stuff up and get things wrong". They've proven
very capable at that over the years and I don't see anything changing that.

------
velmu
Excellent!

------
razvan_moldovan
yeeeeh :D great work

------
jimaek
Cant wait for php-memcache and a few other extensions to support PHP7 to move
our projects

~~~
Jgrubb
I was waiting and waiting for this as well, but checked homebrew during RC6
and there was a PHP70-memcached, so I took that to mean it had finally caught
up?

~~~
McGlockenshire
ext/memcache is not the same thing as ext/memcached.

Yup, there are two, and they are entirely different.

One uses the historic library, the other uses the new library. Why they
decided to do it this way is beyond me.

~~~
Jgrubb
Yeah, I know there are two. I was under the impression that the original
(memcache) was abandonware. How much difference is there between the two to
migrate from php-memcache to php-memcached?

edit: never mind, I'm going to figure this out by using the internet!!

~~~
jimaek
This symfony bundle
[https://github.com/LeaseWeb/LswMemcacheBundle](https://github.com/LeaseWeb/LswMemcacheBundle)
uses specifically the php-memcache extension. Thats why we need it

------
debacle
A very lost opportunity to create a new stdlib and eventually phase out the
old, shitty, procedural one.

------
circa
I haven't worked with PHP in quite some time now but I am happy to see its
still kicking. Although it does bring back some haunting memories from
versions 3 and 4.

